# National Treasure and The Da Vinci Code



## Umi_Yu (Aug 1, 2021)

For the last week, I just re-watched a bunch of 90s and early 2000s movies.

When I was watching National Treasure, I thought some of its music had a lot of conceptual similarities to the Da Vinci Code's soundtrack. Particularly both soundtracks are highly rhymic driven (including the strings) and their tempo felt quite similar.

I am not judging which one is better, I am just curious if the editor of the Da Vinci Code used the soundtrack of the National Treasure as temp music as the Da Vinci Code came after the National Treasure.

The composer of the National Treasure, Trevor Rabin, had done quite a lot of big movies in the 1990s and early 2000s but almost disappeared in the last ten years. What happened to him.

Personally, It is very interesting to see that composers in the 90s like Trevor Rabin and Hans Zimmer established new styles of film scoring combining new technologies and "new" genres, but from the late 2000s, Remote Control dominated the industry and almost redefined modern film scoring. We witnessed the history.


----------



## Karmand (Aug 1, 2021)

Loved Trevor in Yes. When I first heard his music in the theatre I bought the soundtrack right away. Inspirational to me. Dunno what he’s doing now.


----------



## d.healey (Aug 1, 2021)

Always been a favourite soundtrack of mine. Looking forward to National Treasure 3 if it ever appears.


----------



## robgb (Aug 1, 2021)

Umi_Yu said:


> The composer of the National Treasure, Trevor Rabin, had done quite a lot of big movies in the 1990s and early 2000s but almost disappeared in the last ten years. What happened to him.


Rabin took a break from film scoring to work with YES again.


----------



## Jish (Aug 1, 2021)

His score to _National Treasure _elevates the films, pretty significantly actually. They work great in the films, and somehow have that kind of 'X' factor even when listening in the background you just know exactly where it's from- the ol' 'Bruckheimer sound' is very much so still embedded in them, but in this particular iteration, the Tin Man appears to find his heart.


----------

